# Ref; Late Night Four Cheese Fattie



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 2, 2018)

What was going to be an early evening project is now late night because I got sidetracked.

Also my fattie making skills are still horrid, but this is practice right?

The Cheeses!
*Bacon Fest from Hennings Cheese.
*Mango Fire from Hennings Cheese.
*Hatch Pepper from Hennings Cheese.
*3 year old white cheddar from Hennings cheese.

I didn't put any thing else on or in it, just four cheeses and there we go.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 3, 2018)

She finished up despite an error code and I did a brief trip in the oven to crisp the bacon more. I didn't want it super crispy, so I didn't broil it..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 3, 2018)

It cut easily. I sliced the whole thing up and put it in a container to put overnight in the fridge. Hopefully it doesn't get all stuck/fall apart or..who knows. I'd still eat it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2018)

Doesn't look all that bad to me. Bet it tasted really good. I like the sound of the cheese combo.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2018)

Sounds & looks like a winner to me!
Can't beat sausage, bacon, & cheese!!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 4, 2018)

TKRFV, Fine looking fatty!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks guys :)

You know I thought the Mango Habanero would have been more distinct..it's that three year old white cheddar that stands out! I would have thought Habanero would be the thing to make you wake up! Shame they never seem to last long once done.. LOL


----------



## Tom the meat smoker (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey, now that there is a fine lookin fatty. Well done.


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice Job Tom!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks :)

I actually wish I had some stuffing on hand, I think it would have gone well in there. Oh well! Now I want to make one for thanksgiving with more cheese.. LOL


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 5, 2018)

Fantastic fatty! That reminds me, I think its time to do one of those too. Like!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 5, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Fantastic fatty! That reminds me, I think its time to do one of those too. Like!


And so it begins..the endless rounds of fatties..!


----------

